# Which health foods do you take for energy?



## jeremygolan (Mar 20, 2012)

I watch Dr. Oz and he has lots of suggestions on what to eat for energy. and no im not talking about coffee lol. what do you guys think?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 20, 2012)

I take numerous vitamins and supplements on a daily basis.  For energy, I've found that Royal Jelly works quickly for me if I need a boost.  Just taking a good B-50 supplement can help with energy.  In the mornings, I have greek yogurt (plain), with organic lemon juice, flax seeds and raw honey...nice start to the day.


----------



## adrian (Mar 21, 2012)

Energy bars like cereal bar are the best because they give a nice amount of energy and last a while


----------



## Ernie7 (Mar 23, 2012)

Any complex carb will do the job.  Oats, fruit, beans.  If you want you can try an energy bar too.


----------



## AlbertC (Mar 24, 2012)

There's nothing like a good mix of trailmix with some nuts and dark chocolate in there, ann good fats and proteins, lots of important nutrients. And nuts are tasty!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 15, 2013)

AlbertC said:


> There's nothing like a good mix of trailmix with some nuts and dark chocolate in there, ann good fats and proteins, lots of important nutrients. And nuts are tasty!



Oh, yummy, trail mix with dark chocolate..... Love that stuff !  But what I usually think of for energy is maybe an energy drink, or protein smoothie, and I like to add fresh coconut into that, as coconut is supposed to be great for providing energy, and it is one of the healthiest foods you can eat.
i am working on having green smoothies, but it is just taking me a while to get used to the flavor of those greens in a drink. I drink it because I know it is healthy and will help give me energy, but I cannot say that I enjoy it a lot. It helps to close your eyes and sort of slurp it down. The look is maybe worse than the actual taste.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 15, 2013)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Oh, yummy, trail mix with dark chocolate..... Love that stuff !  But what I usually think of for energy is maybe an energy drink, or protein smoothie, and I like to add fresh coconut into that, as coconut is supposed to be great for providing energy, and it is one of the healthiest foods you can eat.
> i am working on having green smoothies, but it is just taking me a while to get used to the flavor of those greens in a drink. I drink it because I know it is healthy and will help give me energy, but I cannot say that I enjoy it a lot. It helps to close your eyes and sort of slurp it down. The look is maybe worse than the actual taste.



I love coconut, and I take a spoonful of coconut oil daily for various health benefits.  I don't make smoothies, but will mix a small spoon of Chlorella powder in juice, shake it up and drink it.  Here's a superfood powder mix recipe, with huge amounts to make 13 pounds, just click on the link in this post to see the things they recommend...http://www.natmedtalk.com/f52/27020-superfood-powder-blend-health.html


----------



## That Guy (May 16, 2013)

I used to keep a jar of honey and a spoon in the back of my truck to gobble before paddling out.  The spoon was usually . . . "unclean" and a friend asked me once if the honey gave me energy and I just answered, "It's the dog hair..."


----------



## SifuPhil (May 16, 2013)

64oz. of dark-roast Colombian coffee and a pack of Djarum Blacks for breakfast, followed by ...

Actually I look at energy in a slightly different way than the all-powerful Oz. Food is just one aspect of energy generation - you also have the air in your environment, the purity of what you take in, both liquid and solid, and how much of the _original_ energy that food contains.

It is said that you derive the maximum amount of energy from freshly-picked produce, freshly-slaughtered meat and water from a babbling brook. Now, I don't know about y'all but the only thing that grows in MY neighborhood is weeds, "freshly-slaughtered meat" usually means roadkill, and the dried-up, polluted trickle of water down the street doesn't babble - it whispers, and THEN only once in a long while.

Energy (_chi_ or _qi_ to the Taoists) is derived from all those things in addition to what they call "_pre-natal qi_" - the "energy" you get from your parents. Basically the ancient Chinese take on genetics, it claims that if your parents were full of good energy at both your conception and your birth, you would always have abundant energy.

I use my Taijiquan and Qigong exercises to both generate and concentrate energy, not just during my 2-hour morning workout but whenever I need an energy boost. I find the quality of this energy is far superior to *Chocolate-Frosted Sugar Bombs*-type snacks or those annoying sweet and over-priced energy drinks.

Water to drink, pretzel sticks to snack on and once every second day or so a "real" meal, light on meat and heavy on legumes, fruits, veggies and rice.

Works for me, anyway.


----------



## MercyL (May 31, 2013)

I am not sure why, but fresh, chilled strawberries always boost my energy and my moods, when I can get them.

When I cannot find strawberries, I enjoy those really huge, red seedless grapes. I usually mix them into curried chicken or turkey salad with a few nuts. There's  nothing quite as sensual as biting into one of those random, scattered grapes surrounded by walnuts, pecans, or pinion nuts.


----------



## janfromflorida (Jun 1, 2013)

Right now I'm starting out the day with a glass of Silk Fruit & Protein (after my coffee) because it's so easy.  I think I'll start a couple of new threads about health because it is so easy to lose focus - and have sure have.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 1, 2013)

As  for Dr. Oz . . . he gives me the creeps but seems to know his stuff so I respect that.  The other guy, Dr. Phil, is just a two-bit blowhard and let's not even go near "dr. laura"... Yuk!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 1, 2013)

That Guy said:


> As  for Dr. Oz . . . he gives me the creeps but seems to know his stuff so I respect that.  The other guy, Dr. Phil, is just a two-bit blowhard and let's not even go near "dr. laura"... Yuk!



Pretty much agree with your evaluations, with the addendum that I don't trust ANY "pop" doctor - the urge to push whatever makes you a royalty must be immense when you're in that position. I'd much rather listen to some old country doctor who's put in his time and seen the smoke.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 1, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> Glad I'm not alone on the Dr. Oz consensus.  He's like the National Inquirer of doctors.
> 
> I have reached a point where I need a lot protein to keep my energy up.  I never have been big on meat so my Go To for protein is peanut butter, plus it satisfies my sweet tooth.  I will go thru a jar of peanut butter in a week's time
> 
> Peanut Butter, two extra strength Excedrin and I can whip thru mucking stalls in no timenthego:nthego:nthego:



The only problem with peanut butter that I've ever encountered is that it tends to give one a speech defect ...

"Hea, Wova! Hea, boy! Tha a goo daw!"


----------



## That Guy (Jun 1, 2013)

Nuts!  (just had to take the opportunity to express that ...) and legumes are a great source of energy.  Curious how many people there are with peanut allergies these "daze".  Don't remember any of that way back when.  I read once that giving peanut butter to a howling dog would quiet them.  Well, had a Siberian Husky (beautiful, smart animal) that loved to howl in the middle of the night.  Gave him some peanut butter and he decided that howling got him a treat.  So . . . more howling.  AWHOOOO....!!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 1, 2013)

Well, you SAID he was smart!

Same with my roomies' Pekingese - when he wants to come back inside, he stands by the door and does several of his heart-stopping screams. She then give him 3 doggie treats, but scolds him not to scream anymore.

Talk about confusing an animal ...


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 1, 2013)

Phil, when you share the peanut butter with said dog, it is no longer a problem of whether you have a speech defect. 
I was happily reading your story, and chuckling ( while imagining calling the dog in your words), and then remembered that if I get the peanut butter jar out of the cupboard, Chipper is happily jumping on my lap, by the time I sit down, so that he can also have his share of peanut butter. There is absolutely NO need to call him ! He is up there , sitting on his little pillow, leaning in and looking for a bite of peanut butter. (I am not sure whether it gives Chipper a speech defect or not, he doesn't say much while eating his peanut butter bites.)
Mybe if I wasn't speech-defective, I could explain to Chipper that I was supposed to be the one eating the peanut butter on my apple, but it just never works out that way.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 1, 2013)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Phil, when you share the peanut butter with said dog, it is no longer a problem of whether you have a speech defect.
> I was happily reading your story, and chuckling ( while imagining calling the dog in your words), and then remembered that if I get the peanut butter jar out of the cupboard, Chipper is happily jumping on my lap, by the time I sit down, so that he can also have his share of peanut butter. There is absolutely NO need to call him ! He is up there , sitting on his little pillow, leaning in and looking for a bite of peanut butter. (I am not sure whether it gives Chipper a speech defect or not, he doesn't say much while eating his peanut butter bites.)
> Mybe if I wasn't speech-defective, I could explain to Chipper that I was supposed to be the one eating the peanut butter on my apple, but it just never works out that way.



Chipper sounds a lot like Tigger. Once a week or so I'll make tuna fish sandwiches (my version of health food), and as soon as I open the kitchen drawer that has the can opener in it both he and SnagglePuss come running in, plop themselves down at my feet and look up at me with Dondi eyes.



I tried to fool them a few times - I opened up a different kitchen drawer. No dice - they didn't fall for it nor did they even come into the kitchen.

So then I tried using Ninja techniques - 3 in the morning, barefoot, s-l-o-w-l-y open the drawer ... BOOM, there they are! 

I'm thinking of taking the #14 bus into town and opening the cans there ...


----------

